# Looking for club in Meriwether, Pike, Upson,Harris,Troup and Talbot



## Tarpfisher (Mar 13, 2017)

As the title says.... i need a place for me and my son for 2017 going forward.  Just lost our lease that i have been in for the last 10 years.

My son will only hunt in the same stand as me for now and would only be down a few weekends.

I would like a place for camper with at least power and water would be a bonus.

trophy minded... 

leave me a post if you have any openings.

Thanks,


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 26, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 18, 2017)

Arrowhead Hunt Club in woodland ga. needs 4 members. 692 acres, planted pine ridges, hardwood bottoms. camp but no power or water, $650 year round lease. Call Brian at 706.326.5833


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------



## trhankinson (May 30, 2017)

1205 acres in upson county.  Call Randy at 9124149812 for more info


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 14, 2017)

ttt....

Someone has to have a place with power

thanks,


----------

